# Touchscreen issue



## slimc84 (Nov 6, 2011)

Over the last couple of hours, I have noticed that my touchscreen seems soft in a couple spots. Phone has never been dropped and screen is not cracked. Is there anyone else having this issue?

Thanks


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I have dropped my tbolt a few times, but i haven't seen that issue yet. I will say this, im dissapointed in the quality of the glass for the tbolt. Comming from the droid1, the glass in it was almost unscratchable. My tbolt has some scratches, and ive taken way better care of it verses the droid. Can light scratches be polished out, or will that damage the touchscreen?


----------

